# Info Please



## charmaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello newbie here, ok so im looking for some info, I have just qualified as a nurse here in scotland, im a british citizen, my bf is south african but has stayed here for years but still a SA citizen, now we are thinking of going there to work and live as his family still out there, so what i would like to know is how easy/ difficult is is for newly qualified nurses from uk to find work as a nurse in SA? Do you need to have post grad experience? Any other information would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.

Charmaine


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Charmaine,

The fact that a large percentage of our nurses leave for the UK when qualified means that you doing the opposite is quite a novel idea! Don't think you will have a problem at all. Bare in mind that I do not know the industry or its requirements. You can contact an employement agency such as "Kelly" (google is your friend).

Good luck.


----------

